# II new 2010 resort directory [merged]



## Calyn79 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have to ask - what is with the new skinnied down 2010 II resort directory? I just got mine today in the mail and it is noticeably slimmer and no explanation that I can see can with it. I wish I could lose inches like that! What happened that I don't know about?


----------



## BevL (Dec 3, 2009)

I got mine too.  If there's anybody that wants it, PM me and I'll mail it to you.

If I don't hear from anybody in a week, it goes out the door.  I wish they'd make it so you could opt out - total waste of paper and money.

Edited to add:  My book has been spoken for.


----------



## Phill12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Just got ours today and it is much lighter this year. I didn't think there was that many Disney resorts to make it this small.

 I still do not understand why II can not list the resorts by the rating. Why make you go on-line to see the ratings of Gold or Silver. 


 PHILL12


----------



## Calyn79 (Dec 4, 2009)

*I get it !*

Here I am answering my own question. There are not less resorts, but a doubling of resorts per page. They've taken out the resort descriptives per page to accomplish this. I don't know why I didn't figure that out in the first place. My intuition was trying to lead me to that conclusion, but I wasn't listening very good! All's good.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 4, 2009)

Calyn79 said:


> Here I am answering my own question. There are not less resorts, but a doubling of resorts per page. They've taken out the resort descriptives per page to accomplish this. I don't know why I didn't figure that out in the first place. My intuition was trying to lead me to that conclusion, but I wasn't listening very good! All's good.



I noticed that as well. Interval is starting to look a lot like RCI. I hope they don't get as bad as RCI's weeks exchange program.


----------



## AMJ (Dec 4, 2009)

Calyn79,

Also, each resort now has only one photograph instead of 2.  At least that is how the new II directory is for Marriott owners.

Joyce


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 4, 2009)

What are you talking about?  The paper directory I received last year already was thinner than thin, at least half of the size reduced.  I haven't received mine this year. Are you saying the new one is smaller?

After said that, I like the new changes.  I don't use the paper directory when information is a click away via the Internet.


----------



## Carta (Dec 4, 2009)

*New Interval Directory*

I received mine yesterday... Make sure you have a magnifying glass when attempt to read it...I guess they're trying to save money, along w/ everyone else...What a difference from past years...


----------



## GetawaysRus (Dec 4, 2009)

I agree.  I am definitely NOT going to toss last year's book.


----------



## DianneL (Dec 4, 2009)

I received an II directory within the last few days also.  The funny part of that is that I haven't been a member of II in over a year.  I was a member for only one year as the membership came with a timeshare I purchased.


----------



## Phill12 (Dec 4, 2009)

PeelBoy said:


> What are you talking about?  The paper directory I received last year already was thinner than thin, at least half of the size reduced.  I haven't received mine this year. Are you saying the new one is smaller?
> 
> After said that, I like the new changes.  I don't use the paper directory when information is a click away via the Internet.




  This years book has 332 pages and don't remember last years book so really can not say how different it is but it seems pictures smaller which is great when wearing glasses already. 

 If I remember right this year no Disney but did find some names marked new member so some new resorts or older ones just coming into II. 

 PHIL


----------



## AMJ (Dec 5, 2009)

Another change is the travel demand index for South, Atlantic Coast. This year, only 4 weeks in July have the greatest demand. Last year, there were at least twice as many. Virginia Beach has an index all of its own and is no longer lumped into the South, Atlantic Coast.

Joyce


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 5, 2009)

PeelBoy said:


> What are you talking about?  The paper directory I received last year already was thinner than thin, at least half of the size reduced.  I haven't received mine this year. Are you saying the new one is smaller?
> 
> After said that, I like the new changes.  I don't use the paper directory when information is a click away via the Internet.



The last books we recieved were for the 2008-2009 directory. The one I have in front of me has 520 pages. It's the Marriott version of the I.I. directory. The new Marriott version has no dates on the front cover and has only 332 pages. If you set the new directory on top of last years, you'll also notice that it has been sized down a little bit. It's maybe 1/3 inch in length and 1/8th inch in width smaller. 

There is a generic directory and then there are directory's for the different systems. Last year I received a directory for both DRI and Marriott. I have not received my DRI directory yet from Interval. I don't know if it will be the same or if it will have more or fewer pages in it. I suspect the DRI directory will have a few more pages as their points based reservation system is a little more complicated than the weeks based system Marriott has.


----------



## gmarine (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, I'm amazed at how they turned a useful resort directory with resort descriptions and pictures into a useless piece of junk mail. Interval is getting more disappointing every day.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 5, 2009)

gmarine said:


> Wow, I'm amazed at how they turned a useful resort directory with resort descriptions and pictures into a useless piece of junk mail. Interval is getting more disappointing every day.



i wonder how many people even use the resort directory? It really doesn't bother me that they've condensed the printed directory so long as they don't go the same direction RCI has gone as far as being able to get reasonable exchanges.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 5, 2009)

Recieved our DRI version in the mail today. It also has 332 pages.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Dec 5, 2009)

All of my resorts are 5 star, and I've always received a 5 star directory. This year there are no 5 star designations. Is this a new generic directory, or did I get the wrong one?
It's difficult to read, the pictures are small and the descriptions minimal.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 6, 2009)

Eli Mairs said:


> All of my resorts are 5 star, and I've always received a 5 star directory. This year there are no 5 star designations. Is this a new generic directory, or did I get the wrong one?
> It's difficult to read, the pictures are small and the descriptions minimal.



Interval did away with the 5 star designation last year. They are now Premier, Select and non-rated resorts. Premier is a golden laural, Select is a silver pineapple and the rest have nothing.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Dec 6, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> Interval did away with the 5 star designation last year. They are now Premier, Select and non-rated resorts. Premier is a golden laural, Select is a silver pineapple and the rest have nothing.



OK, but these symbols don't show in my II directory. Did I get the wrong one, or do you have to go online to see the resort ratings?


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 6, 2009)

gmarine said:


> Wow, I'm amazed at how they turned a useful resort directory with resort descriptions and pictures into a useless piece of junk mail. Interval is getting more disappointing every day.



My thoughts too.  I hate the new format.  Now we're pretty much forced to go online to see any real content.

Deb


----------



## AMJ (Dec 7, 2009)

Eli Mairs,

The symbols were not in the directory last year either. You can view the symbols online.

Joyce


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 7, 2009)

DebBrown said:


> My thoughts too.  I hate the new format.  Now we're pretty much forced to go online to see any real content.
> 
> Deb



I look at it this way. They can either increase costs or decrease expenses. If they did away with the printed directory it wouldn't bother me at all. The fact that I get TWO directories is really a waste on us. The information in the directory is limited compared to the information online. 

Maybe Interval should offer the option to opt out of the printed directory. Perhaps they should offer a discount on the membership dues ($5 to $10 per year perhaps) for those who can live without the directory. By offering the option to opt-out it could save Interval money, save members money and still provide a directory for those who feel the really need it and are willing to give up any discounts for not taking it. If only those that wanted it received it, perhaps Interval could even go back to the larger directory they use to have.


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 7, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> I look at it this way. They can either increase costs or decrease expenses. If they did away with the printed directory it wouldn't bother me at all. The fact that I get TWO directories is really a waste on us. The information in the directory is limited compared to the information online.
> 
> Maybe Interval should offer the option to opt out of the printed directory. Perhaps they should offer a discount on the membership dues ($5 to $10 per year perhaps) for those who can live without the directory. By offering the option to opt-out it could save Interval money, save members money and still provide a directory for those who feel the really need it and are willing to give up any discounts for not taking it. If only those that wanted it received it, perhaps Interval could even go back to the larger directory they use to have.




I can tell you are not in the printing business.

If II gets rid of paper directory, will save alot.
If II reduces the size of the directory, will save some but not alot.
If II allows member the option of reduced fee if not getting the directory, will lose more money.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 7, 2009)

That's exactly right.  I'm on the Board for a non-profit membership organization that happens to run conferences as part of its mission.  The bulk of the costs in publications is production time and labor.  If you eliminate the publication entirely, you win, and smaller publications require less time and labor.  But, the marginal cost to print "just one more copy" is pennies at any reasonable scale.

They can't really eliminate it entirely until their entire membership is online---and that might be a while, given timeshare demographics.  But, making it smaller helps.

That said, Wyndham did do an opt-in version of their printed directory this year.  You could call and request one for free, but by default they wouldn't send you one.  I wonder how much that ended up saving.


----------



## Larry (Dec 7, 2009)

gmarine said:


> Wow, I'm amazed at how they turned a useful resort directory with resort descriptions and pictures into a useless piece of junk mail. Interval is getting more disappointing every day.



Absolutely I just put it into recycle bin.


----------



## frenchieinme (Dec 8, 2009)

*II book came in today's mail...*

Just a couple of days ago I was wondering when we would be getting our updated annual Interval International book.  We did not know if it would get to us before leaving for FL.  Voila, there it was in today's mail.  It is smaller than normal as they cut down the sizes of the pictures for the various resorts.  Regardless, it is still a good tool to use.  Keep an eye out for the postman as you should be getting yours soon also if you already didn't get it.

frenchieinme  :whoopie:


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 8, 2009)

We rec'd our today, looks like the size of a JC Penny Christmas catalog.

The small print is hard on the old eyes.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 11, 2009)

Just got mine yesterday. What a difference from prior years. 8 resorts to a page vs 4. Sign of the times to reduce costs.


----------



## vacationeer786 (Dec 13, 2009)

Just got my II book and I see what everyone is saying...they doubled the resorts per page and took off the descriptions of the resort.  I actually like it! ..well that is because use the online directory. Hey everyone is going green


----------



## LLW (Dec 18, 2009)

II has replaced the seasons (red, yellow, green) with the Travel Demand Index. But for Worldmark owners, the season of the unit you exchange into represents how many credits are charged for Request First and Search First by WM. Last year, the seasons were listed in the index in the back in the copy that WM owners get. This year, I haven't found them anywhere in the Directory (paper or on line). 

I very seldom do Request First. But has anybody else found out how credits are going to be charged for a point system Request First that used to utilize II's seasons? I suppose II doesn't care, and it would be up to the point system to come up with something.


----------

